# Mossberg Predator 6.5 CM



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Anybody have some long range coyotes i can test it on? 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is looking really good!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, but I have more cardboard.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This is probably the best ive gotten any rifle to shoot but I'm usually done when they are around 1 MOA. We'll see if I can duplicate it tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

plenty of coyotes here and that grouping aughta git-r-dun!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Not bad Fred but what happened with the 2 shots I circled in blue lol just picking on you


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

There were 6 poa on the cardboard. I was setting zero.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew that. You done good. Very good.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Likely the best you'll ever see from me. 
Took these rounds and tested them in the AR. Itll do for now.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It'll be hard to come up with excuses now...


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking good Fred 
I need to tweak both of the loads for my ar's someday when I get caught up on everything else list just never ends


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

pokeyjeeper said:


> Looking good Fred
> I need to tweak both of the loads for my ar's someday when I get caught up on everything else list just never ends


When the list ends so does life. Add some things to it.

Nice shooting Fr3d !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*THAT'S A killing stick for sure Fred---Nice shoot'en--------*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice shooting Fred.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I really need the gut to shoot 1/4 moa or better on the bench so that i might shoot 3 moa standing with a tripod.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good plan.

Please don't get one of those tripods that you put your Whole gun in And lock it down. Those are good for the bench Or if you're disabled but if anyone Else hunts with one I'll question their ability for starters.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I hunt from a tripod with a ballhead.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds painful.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Its a lot of standing for an old man.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Sounds painful.


Hahaha !


----------

